# Sourdough Batard



## bregent (Oct 21, 2019)

Kids were making sausage and chicken gumbo - I supplied the bread.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh Man, does that look nice and crusty.
Three cheers for crusty breads!
Huzzah! Huzzah! Huzzah!
*Like!*


----------



## fileip (Oct 21, 2019)

Nothing better than freshly baked bread and lots of butter


----------



## sandyut (Oct 21, 2019)

YUM!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks awesome


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks great! Got a recipe and make up procedure to share?...JJ


----------



## bregent (Oct 21, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Got a recipe and make up procedure to share?...JJ



Thanks. It's essentially Tartine Basic Country loaf from the first "Tartine" book. It's a great book and you can find it cheap on ebay. But you can find the formula and workflow all over the web; here's one example from the bakery itself:
https://www.tartinebakery.com/stories/country-bread

The only change I make is reduce the bread flour to 850g and increase WW flour to 150g.

Also, I turn the dough onto the lid of the dutch oven to bake and cover with the bottom - the lid is shallower than the bottom so it's easier to score the loaf without burning your hands.


----------



## shoebe (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow..nice looking


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you...JJ


----------



## tomd8 (Oct 24, 2019)

That's a great looking loaf.  Good rise, crust and crumb.


----------



## bregent (Dec 9, 2019)

This one with 75% bread, 20% wheat, and 5% rye.


----------

